# Dry Kibble



## swaye

I have just switched Sofie to Taste of Wild Pacific Salmon grain free. We are into day 4 of the transition. Although her stools remain formed and firm, she has gone from 2-3 stools a day to 3-4 a day and she is making increased trips out doors to pee. This food has more protein than the last food, which was a chicken and brown rice dry kibble. Could the increase in protein cause the increase in stools and peeing? I am considering switching her back. I live in a small the area. Closest pet store is 30 miles away, so we have limited selection of decent dry kibble.


----------



## lfung5

i order my dog supplies from Pet food direct. They have free shipping over 49.00. Everything is so much cheaper including treats and food! 

I would think more protein would equal less poop, but I'm not sure. I just switched my one boy to raw to see if his allergies clear up. I know when he was on raw before his poops were minimal.

I also just had a foster and he was on the worst food ever. He was pooping 5 times before 2 pm! So who knows!! Taste of the Wild is supposed to be good.


----------



## Pucks104

swaye said:


> I have just switched Sofie to Taste of Wild Pacific Salmon grain free. We are into day 4 of the transition. Although her stools remain formed and firm, she has gone from 2-3 stools a day to 3-4 a day and she is making increased trips out doors to pee. This food has more protein than the last food, which was a chicken and brown rice dry kibble. Could the increase in protein cause the increase in stools and peeing? I am considering switching her back. I live in a small the area. Closest pet store is 30 miles away, so we have limited selection of decent dry kibble.


Research Diamond Foods recalls including Taste of the Wild. They handled their last recall very poorly and several dogs including my sister's got very sick. After that I switched to Fromm Grain-Free which is a much smaller company that more responsibly sources the ingredients in their food. I feed Fromm to my two larger dogs and Ziwipeak to Leo.


----------



## tra_po

Pucks104 said:


> Research Diamond Foods recalls including Taste of the Wild. They handled their last recall very poorly and several dogs including my sister's got very sick. After that I switched to Fromm Grain-Free which is a much smaller company that more responsibly sources the ingredients in their food. I feed Fromm to my two larger dogs and Ziwipeak to Leo.


Wasn't it you and I who talked about Ziwipeak? You drive to Raleigh for yours? Just wanted you to know an Unleashed just opened in Cary and they carry Acana, Ziwipeak, Orijen, etc. Closer for you, correct?


----------



## Pucks104

tra_po said:


> Wasn't it you and I who talked about Ziwipeak? You drive to Raleigh for yours? Just wanted you to know an Unleashed just opened in Cary and they carry Acana, Ziwipeak, Orijen, etc. Closer for you, correct?


Thanks Traci. Actually Cary is about 30 minutes further. Phydeaux where I have been buying the Ziwipeak is in Chapel Hill so it's a bit closer coming from Winston-Salem. I am going to try ordering online this time and see how long it takes to get to me.


----------



## tra_po

I'm geographically challenged! Lol!


----------



## lfung5

I just ordered a ton of grain free treats from chewys.com. It took 2 days to get! If I could order their raw food online I would


----------



## lfung5

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Traci. Actually Cary is about 30 minutes further. Phydeaux where I have been buying the Ziwipeak is in Chapel Hill so it's a bit closer coming from Winston-Salem. I am going to try ordering online this time and see how long it takes to get to me.


I saw that pet food direct carries Ziwipeak


----------



## davetgabby

kibble , even grain free still has plenty of starch which produces more bulk and therefore possibly more elimination. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38570&highlight=dogs+naturally


----------



## Pucks104

Ok, not to be indelicate but my 2 dogs that eat grain free kibble definitely produce much more waste than Leo does on Ziwipeak even taking into account the substantial size differences in the dogs.


----------



## davetgabby

that sounds right .


----------



## Carmenchanwong

Prince shows no interest on kibbles that breeder gave me, I switch it to Formm Puppy Gold , and he loves it, empty the bowl in 2 mins.
He does poops a lot, 4 times a days, and he's getting a lot bigger in just a week. I'm kind worry about his weight.
Maybe I should try the ziwipeak instant dry kibble.
besides, he sleeps a lot. Wake up at 6, napping from 8:00-10;00, and again at 2:00-4:00.


----------



## Colbie

Carmenchanwong said:


> Prince shows no interest on kibbles that breeder gave me, I switch it to Formm Puppy Gold , and he loves it, empty the bowl in 2 mins.
> He does poops a lot, 4 times a days, and he's getting a lot bigger in just a week. I'm kind worry about his weight.
> Maybe I should try the ziwipeak instant dry kibble.
> besides, he sleeps a lot. Wake up at 6, napping from 8:00-10;00, and again at 2:00-4:00.


The amount of pooping will decrease as Prince gets older. Discuss the weight gain with your vet. The amount on the package is just a recommended range and the required amount is usually much less. How many calories is he getting a day (including treats)?

Kiwi peak is a dried raw food, not kibble.

Puppies nap a lot


----------



## Carmenchanwong

Colbie said:


> The amount of pooping will decrease as Prince gets older. Discuss the weight gain with your vet. The amount on the package is just a recommended range and the required amount is usually much less. How many calories is he getting a day (including treats)?
> 
> Kiwi peak is a dried raw food, not kibble.
> 
> Puppies nap a lot


I gave him 3 meals a day, 1/4cup of Formm Puppy Gold each meal. ( actually I'm switching from Eukanuba(1/8) to Formm 1/8 )
Treats ? I guess about 10 pieces of Zukes Roasted Chicken Recipe, for training purpose , which is 3.19 Cal/treat. And I buy the wild rabbit recipe([email protected]) and savory salmon(2.87cal/@) this morning, in order to cut some extra calories.

How do I know/calculate how many calories he needs daily? the Dog Food Calculator @ dog food advisor is for adults dog only.


----------



## Molly120213

Make sure you transition to a new food gradually because this can cause stomach upset or increased pooping.


----------



## Colbie

I checked and the puppy gold is 417 calories/cup so 1/4c 3x day is about 312 calories. Add to that about 30 calries from the treats and you have about 340calories per day.

each dog is different but I don't think that amount of calories is excessive. How much does he weigh? How old is she?

Weight is also somewhat determined by genetics. How large are his parents?

Usually a good rule of thumb is to check the area around their ribs. If you can feel each rib without having to poke through a layer of fat, they are not overweight.


----------



## Carmenchanwong

Colbie said:


> I checked and the puppy gold is 417 calories/cup so 1/4c 3x day is about 312 calories. Add to that about 30 calries from the treats and you have about 340calories per day.
> 
> each dog is different but I don't think that amount of calories is excessive. How much does he weigh? How old is she?
> 
> Weight is also somewhat determined by genetics. How large are his parents?
> 
> Usually a good rule of thumb is to check the area around their ribs. If you can feel each rib without having to poke through a layer of fat, they are not overweight.


Thanks for the information.
He is 11 weeks, and weight around 4lb 8 oz - 5 lb now.
His parents are 12,13 lbs and the breeder was guessing he's gonna be around 13-14, and the vet said is about 14-15.


----------



## lfung5

Just keep checking his ribs and tuck up. You should be able to feel his ribs without pressing too hard. He should also have a waist from above and a tuck up from the side. 

My guys get about 300 calories in food plus treats.


----------



## Carmenchanwong

lfung5 said:


> Just keep checking his ribs and tuck up. You should be able to feel his ribs without pressing too hard. He should also have a waist from above and a tuck up from the side.
> 
> My guys get about 300 calories in food plus treats.


OMG ! Prince only 11 weeks and have about 350cal/day:jaw:
Am I feeding him too much ?


----------



## Molly120213

You could ask your breeder or vet for an idea of how much Prince should be eating per day. Just remember that puppies require more calories than adult dogs so you can't exactly compare what he eats to everyone else on the forum.


----------



## Colbie

As a comparison when Colbie was 12 weeks old she weighed 5 lbs. 

At 10 months she weighs 11 lbs. I feel and the vet agrees she is a good weight for her. 

She currently gets about 300 calories a day including treats. When she was younger it was closer to 400 calories a day.

Colbie's parents are 10.5 and 11 pounds.

As long as Prince is eating, drinking and active and you can feel his ribs as described, I wouldn't fixate on the number of calories. If his weight starts to get too high you can cut back on the amount of kibble or treats, exercise more or a combination of the two.


----------



## Carmenchanwong

Molly120213 said:


> You could ask your breeder or vet for an idea of how much Prince should be eating per day. Just remember that puppies require more calories than adult dogs so you can't exactly compare what he eats to everyone else on the forum.


Breeder told me 1/4 cup per meal, and 3 meals a day.
but she didn't mention about the treats...


----------



## Molly120213

That is the same amount my breeder told me to feed Molly when I brought her home at 10 1/2 weeks. She also got one hard biscuit in the evening and several low calorie treats I was using for training during the day. Remember if you have changed food from what the breeder was feeding to check the amounts they recommend on the bag. Most dog food companies have customer service people that are very helpful with questions also.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Dog food companies are in the business of selling dog food; therefore, feeding recommendations printed on a bag of kibble are often unreliable.

*The Ideal Dog Weight System
Used by Veterinarians*

Here's a solution that works for all dogs&#8230;

The very best way to determine your dog's ideal weight is to use the exact same method used by veterinarians&#8230; the Purina Body Condition System.

https://oregonvma.org/files/Purina-Dog-Condition-Chart.pdf

The Body Condition System uses two simple techniques to rate the state of your dog's body&#8230;

- Visual inspection
- Palpation (using the sense of touch)

By using your senses of sight and touch, you assign your dog to one of three categories:

- Too Thin
- Ideal
- Too Heavy

Your rating will be based upon comparing your dog's appearance to a standardized diagram - and then palpating (feeling) for his ribs and frame.


----------



## lfung5

Carmenchanwong said:


> OMG ! Prince only 11 weeks and have about 350cal/day:jaw:
> Am I feeding him too much ?


No, puppies need more calories

I actually give 300-325 calories per day in food plus treats.

My guys are older so their metabolisms have slowed down a bit.


----------



## TShot

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Traci. Actually Cary is about 30 minutes further. Phydeaux where I have been buying the Ziwipeak is in Chapel Hill so it's a bit closer coming from Winston-Salem. I am going to try ordering online this time and see how long it takes to get to me.


I order ZiwiPeak from Chewy.com they ship super fast.


----------



## Suzi

Carmenchanwong said:


> Prince shows no interest on kibbles that breeder gave me, I switch it to Formm Puppy Gold , and he loves it, empty the bowl in 2 mins.
> He does poops a lot, 4 times a days, and he's getting a lot bigger in just a week. I'm kind worry about his weight.
> Maybe I should try the ziwipeak instant dry kibble.
> besides, he sleeps a lot. Wake up at 6, napping from 8:00-10;00, and again at 2:00-4:00.


 That's a good food. It never has recalls and doesn't have any thing from china. I just switched My two off it because Zoey developed a anal gland problem. So I went with one with more fiber.


----------



## Zoe093014

Just an FWI, my Zoe has always been a picky eater but, based on our vet's suggestions, I tried her on Evo grain free turkey and chicken small bites. So far she eats it and her poop has been fine.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Old thread...

My two cents: Most of the dogs I've met who are picky eaters are fed kibble. I've done lots of research and feel kibble is the least desirable/healthy food for my Havanese.

Videos from Dr. Karen Becker, DVM:
Dr. Karen Becker: The Best and Worst Types of Dog Foods (Video)
Dr. Karen Becker: How to Choose a Good Dog Food (Video)
Dr. Karen Becker: How to Choose a Good Dog Food - Part 2 (Video)

Kibble: Never A Good Option - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## MarinaGirl

The List of Best-to-Worst Foods
1. Balanced, raw, homemade diet 
2. Commercially available raw diet
3. Cooked, balanced homemade diet
4. Human-grade canned food
5. Human-grade dry food
6. Super premium canned food
7. Super premium dry food
8. Veterinary-recommended canned food
9. Veterinary-recommended dry food
10. Grocery store brand canned food
11. Grocery store brand dry food
12. Semi-moist pouched food
13. Unbalanced, homemade diet - raw or cooked

Raw Meat: The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Diet Your Vet Probably Vilifies


----------

